# EA Assessment: Why to pay more for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment?



## curious_case (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello guys!

I am new to this community, willing to apply for EA assessment. I have heard from my friends that Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is not required/mandatory, as DIBP conducts their own assessment and verification process. Then why people are going for it and paying $270 if it doesn't have any benefits?


Thanks.


----------



## curious_case (Jul 1, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

curious_case said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new to this community, willing to apply for EA assessment. I have heard from my friends that Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is not required/mandatory, as DIBP conducts their own assessment and verification process. Then why people are going for it and paying $270 if it doesn't have any benefits?
> 
> ...


You may not find the perfect answer here because everyone has their own understanding of the RSA. RSA is not clearly defined by EA either. As far as my understanding goes, RSA will tell you the exact number of years that you can claim points for so that there are no surprises later on from DIBP.

I claimed 15 points for experience and I chose RSA to be safer than sorry. Just my 2 cents. I may be wrong.I suggest you contact EA with your query and then decide for yourself.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

People pay 810$ to vetassess for their employment assessment which will be assessed and verified by DIBP again. I believe assessment authorities just assess qualification and the general requirement for selected occupation. Whereas the DIBP thoroughly assesses/verifies the point claims.


----------



## curious_case (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks you for your reply guys.

The thing is, every single penny is crucial for me so I am in a dilemma whether to spend $270 on RSA or not, will it be fruitful for me?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

curious_case said:


> Thanks you for your reply guys.
> 
> The thing is, every single penny is crucial for me so I am in a dilemma whether to spend $270 on RSA or not, will it be fruitful for me?


Brother if I were you I would go for it even if it was something separate. This is important especially if one wants to claim points for their experience. Its always better to present the case to DIBP pre-prepared.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi

I think the process becomes easier if you come through EA assessment pipeline.

1. The career episodes/summary statement which is due for EA assessment is not a joke. So, if someone writes the career episodes/summary statement and clears EA, is likely that he has really done that job.

I have gone through the EA process. Though I did not lodged my visa yet, I think if you have the EA letter DIBP will be softer to you.


BR//Raiyan


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Raiyan said:


> Hi
> 
> I think the process becomes easier if you come through EA assessment pipeline.
> 
> ...


Hi Raiyan,

I can see your signature "self generated HAP ID", could you please elaborate a bit how did you get that? I haven't lodged the visa yet.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

eral said:


> Hi Raiyan,
> 
> I can see your signature "self generated HAP ID", could you please elaborate a bit how did you get that? I haven't lodged the visa yet.


Long in to your IMMI account -> New Application -> Health -> My Health Declarations -> provide all of your and your accompanying member's details -> submit -> Go to my IIMI account summary page -> you will find your my health declaration application is in submitted state -> click on it -> left hand side you will find you and your accompanying member's clickable "view health assessment" text -> click on it -> it will bring you to emedical declaration -> declare all the particulars like if you had TB or any diseases before or not etc -> fill up that form -> submit -> it will auto generate a referral letter containing your required medical exam list and the coveted HAP ID.


Then call the approved hospital near you which you will find in DIBP website -> tell your self generated HAP ID to them -> they will schedule your medical test at any later date -> after you complete your medical, let pass 2/3 working days -> log in to eMedical client of DIBP using your HAP ID -> check whether the hospital has already uploaded the result or not -> if uploaded, then in your visa lodge application (which you did not submit yet) indicate that you have already done your medical and provide your HAP ID there. Then the CO will pick up your application, will understand that you have already completed your medical and should not generate a new HAP ID for you.


BR//Raiyan


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

curious_case said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new to this community, willing to apply for EA assessment. I have heard from my friends that Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is not required/mandatory, as DIBP conducts their own assessment and verification process. Then why people are going for it and paying $270 if it doesn't have any benefits?
> 
> ...


1. EA assessment mandatory to know one's skills & Work experience whether suitable to skills in demand.besides, its just a certifying body.

2. DIBP...will never be softer towards anyone, it will verify again because they are taking someone completely unknown to integrate into their society and country.

3. EA assessment make it easier for you to attain professional affiliations later on.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> 1. EA assessment mandatory to know one's skills & Work experience whether suitable to skills in demand.besides, its just a certifying body.
> 
> 2. DIBP...will never be softer towards anyone, it will verify again because they are taking someone completely unknown to integrate into their society and country.
> 
> 3. EA assessment make it easier for you to attain professional affiliations later on.


JP, can you throw more light on professional affiliations and if there are any advantages of being a member of EA.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> 1. EA assessment mandatory to know one's skills & Work experience whether suitable to skills in demand.besides, its just a certifying body.
> 
> 2. DIBP...will never be softer towards anyone, it will verify again because they are taking someone completely unknown to integrate into their society and country.
> 
> 3. EA assessment make it easier for you to attain professional affiliations later on.


Are you referring to EA membership program?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

*Doubt clarification*



curious_case said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new to this community, willing to apply for EA assessment. I have heard from my friends that Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is not required/mandatory, as DIBP conducts their own assessment and verification process. Then why people are going for it and paying $270 if it doesn't have any benefits?
> 
> ...


Relevant Skilled Assessment is not necessary as DIBP will conduct their employment verification again. Don't waste your money on employment assessment. Moreover, it is clearly mentioned On EA website that " EA assess only your work experience but does not help you in getting points as DIBP is the organization which decides your employment proof and duration" My agent asked me not to do it.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

curious_case said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am new to this community, willing to apply for EA assessment. I have heard from my friends that Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is not required/mandatory, as DIBP conducts their own assessment and verification process. Then why people are going for it and paying $270 if it doesn't have any benefits?
> 
> ...


It's a pretty valid question by the way as people have confusions regarding this. Even I don't have an answer but yes I also did my RSA to be on safer side, that's what the majority thinks here so I decided to go with the flow and there's no harm to do so.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> JP, can you throw more light on professional affiliations and if there are any advantages of being a member of EA.


Mmemberships in professional societies Mithung

I am a member in IIChE,SCE,KSE.
but when I tried to get MIE in EA with my paper based outcome,they agreed to recommend me to council.
but again,I reapplied for additional RSEA as I gained my extra years of W.E.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

eral said:


> Are you referring to EA membership program?


Yes


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sandeshrego said:


> Relevant Skilled Assessment is not necessary as DIBP will conduct their employment verification again. Don't waste your money on employment assessment. Moreover, it is clearly mentioned On EA website that " EA assess only your work experience but does not help you in getting points as DIBP is the organization which decides your employment proof and duration" My agent asked me not to do it.


Good luck ...GBY

by the way, nice verse


----------

